# crickets



## roadkillkitty (Jul 26, 2006)

I have crickets in my tank, big ones, just curious as to whether or not this is bad or if they are harmful to frogs? and how to get rid of them? the tank is fully planted? 

thanks so much -jill-


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

It could be harmful to frogs, but it'll be much more harmful to your plants! Munch munch!


----------



## roadkillkitty (Jul 26, 2006)

anyone else?? help?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

pitfall traps if the substrate permits. a 12 oz or 8oz deli cup w/ water in it. the crix cant jump if the water is deep enough but an adult frog should have no problem getting out.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

They can be harmful, they have been known to bite frogs and leave horrible wounds. They will also eat your plants. How to get them out, I don't know. Squish them when you see them? If you mist that might stir them up some and bring them out of hiding. They are also more active at night.


----------



## froggz37 (Sep 4, 2006)

Crickets definitly can give bad bites to animals. If they are still a problem for you, try using a small piece of strong tacky paper or two sided tape cut to at least twice the length of the crickets. Put a small piece of fruit like apple or a berry in the center. You can either put that into a small mesh fruit or veggie bag that has spaces large enough for the cricket to enter or under some sort of a small container with entries for the crickets so the frogs can't get onto the sticky paper. Be careful of any that is very strong smelling though.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

^And.....if there's frogs.......?


----------



## froggz37 (Sep 4, 2006)

I mentioned to put it either inside of a container with small holes cut out, or into a fruit mesh bag. That way the frogs have no access to it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

hi i bought about 6 crickets today for my frog cuz i haven't gotten FFs yet and my frog didnt eat them when i put them in, he saw them and kinda chased em a lil but neva actually ate them..then after i read this thread and thought i better get them out of there, UH OH!!:?..so i went back 2nite and caught 2 but i think there's 2 or possibly 3 more..how long do they live w/out food?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

hottielover14 said:


> hi i bought about 6 crickets today for my frog cuz i haven't gotten FFs yet and my frog didnt eat them when i put them in, he saw them and kinda chased em a lil but neva actually ate them..then after i read this thread and thought i better get them out of there, UH OH!!:?..so i went back 2nite and caught 2 but i think there's 2 or possibly 3 more..how long do they live w/out food?


Longer than you'd like to think, and things you wouldn't think of food, is food to them...

If you just put them in as pinheads, you can try and monsoon the tank...lots of spraying followed by lots of spraying, crickets, especially young ones drown pretty easy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

well there not pinheads there prolly about 1/4" or so but i will do alot of misting and watering of my plants too..i hope there not a pair so they wont mate too EEK!! im goin 2 try to find them tomarrow too.has this ever happened 2 u?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah...the crix didn't breed in the tank...I managed to track them down and squash them...

When I had a similar problem with blatta latterallis roaches, they were way to fast, and I had to go the CO2 route.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

ohh i c, lucky you, i hope i can find them. oh that sucks, what is the CO2 route?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Basicly, you take the frogs out of the viv, and flood it with CO2, killing most oxygen breathing critters left in the viv.

The beauty of this method, is that you get to keep the viv intact, yet still kill the pests.
The downside is you will have to reseed the tank with springtails and isopods, if you like to have them in there (I do).

Marty from mist king hipped us to this trick, he recommends using dry ice, but for me dry ice is about an hour and a half away, so I used a baking soda/vinegar combination to gas the roaches.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

ohh i c, thats a good idea..i hope i dont have 2 use it but if i have to then i will. i dont have any springtails or isopods in my viv anyways so i dont really have any downfalls, except that its hard to catch my frog cuz its fast.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

hottielover14 said:


> ohh i c, thats a good idea..i hope i dont have 2 use it but if i have to then i will. i dont have any springtails or isopods in my viv anyways so i dont really have any downfalls, except that its hard to catch my frog cuz its fast.


Unless you've sterilized every item that went into the viv, you might be surprized how much life is in there


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

ohh no i haven't sterilized it at all so i prolly do lol but i dont really care if they die if i have to use that method to kill the remaining 2 or 3 crickets.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

i caught another 1 last night so i have caught 3 so far, i think thats it but there could possibly b 1 more.


----------

